# Temperaturas previstas e ocorridas 29-01-2006



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Jan 2011 às 19:37)

No dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006 ocorreu um grande nevão em boa parte do país mas gostava de saber as temperaturas previstas pelo IM para esse dia em algumas ou se possível em todas as capitais de distrito e também os extremos ocorridos (Máxima e Mínima)

Alguém me pode dar esses registos se fôr possivel?


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2011 às 18:10)

Os extremos desse dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006

Beja: 5.5ºC / 1.4ºC
Bragança: 4.9ºC / -5.2ºC
Castelo Branco: 4.7ºC / -0.7ºC
Coimbra: 7.6ºC / 1.0ºC
Evora: 3.3ºC / 0.3ºC
Faro: 9.7ºC / 3.8ºC
Lisboa/GC: 6.9ºC / 0.5ºC
Monte Real: 7.4ºC / 2.6ºC
Montijo: 8.0ºC / 6.0ºC
Ovar: 9.2ºC / -0.2ºC
Penhas Douradas: -4.3ºC / -7.7ºC
Portalegre: 2.3ºC / -1.0ºC
Porto/PR: 9.6ºC / 0.7ºC
Sagres: 12.2ºC / 5.2ºC
Sines: 9.5ºC / 2.0ºC
Sintra: 7.6ºC / -0.2ºC
Viana do Castelo: 10.3ºC / 1.4ºC
Vila Real: 5.2ºC / -3.2ºC
Viseu: 4.0ºC / -3.0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2011 às 18:37)

Lembro me bem desse dia.  Impressionante Penhas Douradas com máxima de -4


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jan 2011 às 19:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Lembro me bem desse dia.  Impressionante Penhas Douradas com máxima de -4



Eu também... ver no noticiário das 13h neve em Leiria e Fátima, um pouco por todo o centro do país e aqui a gente a gelar só com céu nublado...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2011 às 19:31)

Pedro disse:


> Eu também... ver no noticiário das 13h neve em Leiria e Fátima, um pouco por todo o centro do país e aqui a gente a gelar só com céu nublado...



 Mas aqui acordei com um manto branco e ainda nevou mais.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2011 às 19:55)

Foi um dia memorável

Estava perto de Coruche(Ribatejo) e nevou sem parar mais de 4 horas, acumulou cerca 4/5cm de neve


----------



## Norther (6 Jan 2011 às 20:08)

Também me lembro desse dia, aqui pela Serra da Estrela nem um floco, com temperaturas tão baixas e o céu ia alternando entre nublado e sol pela tarde, e ao ver as imagens do Litoral e Alentejo fiquei 
Mas foi óptimo ver as pessoas contentes por esse evento


----------



## vinc7e (6 Jan 2011 às 20:56)

Aqui esteve um belo dia de sol


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Jan 2011 às 21:53)

Nas Caldas da Rainha tambem nevou nesse dia mas nao mais de 2cm.. a 10km do mar nunca pensei ver Neve nas Caldas..

Na terra dos meus avos, Cadaval cairam uns 7 a 8cm  a neve ficou no solo dois ou tres dias,incrivel.

Memoravel e Saudosos tempos


----------



## meteo (6 Jan 2011 às 23:13)

Memorável esse dia,a nevar em Paço de Arcos/Oeiras. Local onde para chegar aos 3/4ºC é uma verdadeira  e difícil guerra do frio contra o Oceano Atlântico/Rio Tejo ,mas nesse dia a mínima ocorreu a meio do dia e com neve!

Não me lembro da temperatura prevista,mas de certeza não foram os 0ºC/1ºC que acabaram por acontecer.


----------



## stormy (7 Jan 2011 às 01:22)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Nas Caldas da Rainha tambem nevou nesse dia mas nao mais de 2cm.. a 10km do mar nunca pensei ver Neve nas Caldas..
> 
> Na terra dos meus avos,* Cadaval cairam uns 7 a 8cm  a neve ficou no solo dois ou tres dias,incrivel.*Memoravel e Saudosos tempos




Pela Louriceira, idem


----------

